# Fresh Food Recommendations



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I currently stuck on what to feed Trickee. I've been feeding him spinach and celery leaves. I was wanting to know if there was any recommendations of thin foods that I could give him. He doesn't like sourish fruits like mangos. He will shake his head and run away if its too sour. I'm just looking for something interesting that some your guy's budgies like. 

Another thing that is weird is his random shake attacks. He will sit on my desk and start stretching. Then he starts adjusting his crop and finds the nearest place and starts shaking his head and pecking anything he can while chirping. He will do this for about a minute. I was just wondering if it's because he is uncomfortable or he is just trying to shake off or play around. I'll try to post a video later but he only does it rarely.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.

I would recommend you cut back on feeding spinach to once or twice a week.

Spinach and Parsley contain oxalic acid which binds to calcium, blocks the absorption of calcium and puts stress on the kidneys.
Too much oxalic acid can also cause poor blood clotting and convulsions in birds.

Other green leafy vegetables you can offer include:

kale
chard
collard greens
fresh beet greens
fresh mustard greens
fresh turnip greens
endive
romaine
watercress
fresh sprouts

chickweed and dandelion leaves (ensure they have not been chemically treated)

If you've carefully read the stickies, then you are aware we have a list of safe foods for budgies.
Try different vegetables that are on the list.
Remember that fruit should only be given sparingly as a treat because it is higher in sugar content.

Safe Foods for Budgies*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> 
> I would recommend you cut back on feeding spinach to once or twice a week.
> 
> ...


I was interested in investing in a love bird. Of course if I research and gather the right supplies first. I just love their cute image a fluffiness and I think Trickee would love to have a friend of a different kind. Since you have love birds I was wondering if there any advice of where to get them and if they are WAY more complicated than budgies. I know I will have to save tons of money since the color combinations cost soo much. I was looking for a bright blue/white combination since they are soo pretty.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend getting a lovebird.
Lovebirds are much stronger than budgies and can very easily injure them. Trickee is bonded to you and you want to be sure you maintain that bond.

When you have a solo lovebird, it generally bonds very strongly to one person and can become extremely aggressive, territorial and possessive.

My budgies are kept in one room and my lovebirds are in a different room.*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *I would not recommend getting a lovebird.
> Lovebirds are much stronger than budgies and can very easily injure them. Trickee is bonded to you and you want to be sure you maintain that bond.
> 
> When you have a solo lovebird, it generally bonds very strongly to one person and can become extremely aggressive, territorial and possessive.
> ...


Do you know of any type of bird (other than a budgie) that would get along with a budgie? I'm trying to not get another one and find some different kind of bird because I want to learn more about something other than a budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We never recommend putting two different species of birds together.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I know how it feels when you really want another pet. Trust me, I do. But when we're dealing with living beings, best not to let your impulses win, unless you are 100% sure it will be the best situation.

Deb is right about Lovebirds. They are definitely not a match with a budgie.

I want to just point out something to you that you might be taking for granted right now ... You are _very fortunate_ to have such a good little tame bird. Trickee bonded to you in relatively little time. You must see on the forum the number of people who so wish that they had a tame budgie who is bonded to them. Not all budgies want to bond with humans, and you can't force them to. The fact that you are Trickee's friend is something _very_ special.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> I know how it feels when you really want another pet. Trust me, I do. But when we're dealing with living beings, best not to let your impulses win, unless you are 100% sure it will be the best situation.
> 
> Deb is right about Lovebirds. They are definitely not a match with a budgie.
> 
> I want to just point out something to you that you might be taking for granted right now ... You are _very fortunate_ to have such a good little tame bird. Trickee bonded to you in relatively little time. You must see on the forum the number of people who so wish that they had a tame budgie who is bonded to them. Not all budgies want to bond with humans, and you can't force them to. The fact that you are Trickee's friend is something _very_ special.


I understand that and I'm very lucky. He just seems interested in another friend and I thought it would be cool for him to meet someone different than him. I was at the pet store a few months ago and thought about getting him a friend. I just don't have any idea if he would get along with another budgie anyways. He doesn't seem territorial anywhere but I'm afraid he will start being territorial if a new budgie comes around. I'm probably gonna wait a long time before I get another one. I'll also probably look out for adoptions and rescues too instead of getting one from the pet store. I really like white budgies too but most of them are females and I don't know how that would work. Not because of breeding just because of that fact if he is nice and the female is mean to him.


----------



## PlumpyParakeet (Apr 22, 2018)

On the topic of fresh foods to feed your budgie, I would suggest continuing to offer a variety of fruits and veggies. I like to use a metal skewer meant to hang in the bird cage and you can put a few different things on it. For example, I might put a slice of cucumber, a slice of apple and some lettuce. If your budgie is repelled by certain foods or new foods, you could offer them in two different places, one with a veggies you know he likes and a new one in a different spot.

Here is the type of skewer I use:
http://a.co/d/5IhJVES

As for getting a new bird, probably he would enjoy the company of another budgie rather than another type of bird as others have mentioned. With any new bird you need to introduce them gradually to each other. And be prepared to keep them in separate cages if they end up hating each other. Hopefully that wouldn't happen and he would be happy to have a budgie friend.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree - if you want to remain being close to Trickee, he's clearly perfectly happy with you as his flockmate. 

However, if you want to get him another friend, it should be a budgie, and you should be aware that he most likely will not spend as much time with you anymore. Additionally, the new bird would probably not enjoy spending time with you. You also should have space for a new cage if they don't get along and have funds for double the vet fees. 

It's up to you, but if Trickee is closely bonded to you (which it seems that he is) then there's no reason to get him another budgie friend. :thumbsup: 

You've been given good advice about diet.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

:iagree: StarlingWings is correct above . Please think this over. You and Trickee have such a great friendship.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In my experience budgies want budgies for friends, not another species. I have budgies, canaries and linnies, they are housed separately but all have out of the cage time together under my supervision and they are not interested in interacting with one another, they stick to their own species.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I personally think you'll end up being sorry if you get another bird (budgie). 
Trickee is very happy with you right now and things will change when another bird enters the mix.

Do you REALLY want another pet?

Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock*


----------

